# converting a compound to a take down recurve??



## jeffersonwsm (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey everyone 

I have an old Bear kodiak maganum round wheel compound bow. It has a wooden riser in great shape. 

Would it be possible to convert it to a take down recurve? Looking a picures of other TD recurves the riser I have looks close. Maybe pull the limbs and limb pockets.

Could someone help with this issue. I'm looking for some feed back.

Thanks
J


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Go over to TradTalk.com and get ahold of Bob Gordon. He started this concept several years ago and knows as much about the subject as anyone. He can tell you if your riser is acceptable for the conversion and how to do the limb pockets if it is.

Dave


----------



## jeffersonwsm (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks I'll go there now


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

What your thinking about doing is commonly called Warfing. You take the current compound limbs off and use either ILF limbs or standard takedown limbs instead. If you want to use ILF style limbs, you must make a adapter plate. There have been many of these done. I have 2 of them myself. Its not that hard, and the old compounds make a great recurve. Many are better shooters then when they were compounds.

If you want the rel scoop on it, PM me and I will send you a link to where this all started and you will find more info than you can digest. I can also put you in contact with the gentleman that started this all. He still converts the older compound risers and his work is magick!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Yall must have posted as I was typing!!! I go by the same name there....look me up.


----------



## J0nathan (Jan 10, 2009)

It's really not too hard to convert it your self... unless you want it to accept ILF limbs. I just finished my first wharf- all I had to do was put some tapered hickory shims into the limb pockets to boost the draw weight. 

I had a pair of thirty pound limbs, so I decided to buy an old broken Jennings Black lightning, without modification it pulled about thirty, but with the shims it's pullin' in the forties. 

Good luck on you wharf.


----------



## MNHood (Aug 19, 2013)

Could someone post a link for the ILF limbs? I have been searching for the last 6 years trying to figure out how to convert an old American Eagle compound w/ round wheels into a recurve. Thanks.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I kinda feel like Warfs are a "working man's custom bow" but not all risers lend themselves to Warfing. It depends greatly on the amount of deflex and grip angles. Here is a list of some of the more commonly used. It may not include all that CAN be done but these are pretty well accepted. ILF conversions are a bit more difficult to do but certainly doable with good instruction. A DAS conversion, with decent measuring tools and a little patience, can be pretty easily done by most folks and IMO is a more secure system. I did a DAS conversion on a Hoyt TD3 on my back yard bench with simple tools and a cordless drill yesterday...









Classifieds can be a good source for limbs, ILF and DAS limbs can be swapped with a simple change of fittings, and it's good to know that not all limbs will match the advertised draw weight. The length of the riser they're being used on and what degree of bolt tightness at which the manufacturer rates their limb plays a very important part in the on-the-finger draw weight. It's also important to know that certain risers lend themselves to shorter, some to longer, draw lengths due to the amount of deflex incorporated. Limbs also come in short, medium, and long lengths to match with different risers to make the bow length of your choice and to cater to different draw lengths.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

jeffersonwsm said:


> I have an old Bear kodiak maganum round wheel compound bow. It has a wooden riser in great shape.


I would leave it as is and shoot it traditionally.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The downside of Warfing is that it is taking away some really good compound finger bows. There are very few bows made today that are suitable for finger shooters (Barnsdale's are very pricey and you have to wait forever for them). Pro Vantages are classic finger shooters. I wish I could find a 31 inch left handed Pro Vantage with a 48 to 50 inch ATA. There are many recurve riser options. Of course if the bow is unshootable, you might as well give it a new life. Many bows on that list may not be finger shooter material. What many fingers shooters are looking for in an old bow is long ATA and wheels.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Pro Vantages are classic finger shooters. I wish I could find a 31 inch left handed Pro Vantage with a 48 to 50 inch ATA.


Loved mine.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Another zombie thread


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

If you want to see a zombie that won't die, look up Archery Shoes on the FITA Forum.


----------

